# not a breakfast doggy



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Miya doesn't care to eat breakfast usually. Def not when she first wakes up, so I try to wait and hour or two after to feed her. Even still, some mornings she's just not interested. She will eat ZP if I feed that, but if I try to feed raw, she doesn't touch it. Once in a while it's ok, but it's happening pretty often..Anyone else experience this? I am going to just leave it out and not offer ZP this morning and we'll see what happens.


EDIT...I swear she is messing with me lol. Right after I posted this...she ate her chicken! Little stinker.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody skips breakfast a couple times a week. I offer it. He can take it or leave it. If he leaves it, it gets thrown back in the fridge and he doesn't get anything at all (except water) until supper. His choice!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Then he woofs it down like you have starved him all day?


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Probably. Finn can be fussy, too. he gets 20 minutes. If he doesn't eat, he can eat at dinner.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Huly said:


> Then he woofs it down like you have starved him all day?


Sometimes. He doesn't get the exact same portion at every meal so I think he's just self regulating. I've really never seem him wolf anything down except for fresh rabbit ears and can't seem to find any of those lately. :coolwink:


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

OMG, I wish mine would wait to eat later in the mornings! They start in on me around 5:00 AM to feed them! They are relentless, LOL. As soon as I fed them though we can all go back to sleep for another couple of hours. One day I will video them at supper time begging to eat. Jack starts first, then Jilly and now they have Benny asking me! LOL. They twirl and dance all the way to the kitchen for each and every meal! I love that they adore their raw, but wish they'd wake me up at 7:00 ish instead! HEHEHEE!


----------



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Nacho get's feed at about 8am, sometimes he eats , sometimes he eats only a little sometimes he eats nothing.....he is a little devil lol.One day he will LOVE what I am feeding him then a few days later he looks at it like it's poison, so I try something else, ok he LOVES this now and so on , ugh.....Its hard for me as he has an irritable bowl so I can only feed him certain things. AT the moment (for breakfast) he's loving his canned advance sensitive as he's gone of his canned ziwipeak (he'll no doubt love it again at some point).At dinner he now gets a mix of ziwipeak air dried and hill's prescription zd dry kibble


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Cricket doesn't eat in the morning at all, so she gets a bigger portion at night. For some reason she just prefers night eating. Even with the raw food it was preferable to her to eat at night.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

The same thing just happened to me this morning. I thought I'd give Ode a treat and give her a chicken neck for breakfast, but she wasn't really interested, and only ate half. I forgot she's a slow eater in the morning, she likes to snack. I think i'll only do raw in the evenings (when I have more time too).


----------



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Mine's always a slow eater which is fine except I have a papilion as well and she is a fast eater and will eat Nacho's food too if I don't supervise


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Wow Carrie, I would love that!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Chloe is a really slow eater. I feed her in the morning and sometimes when I get home from work she still hasn't eaten all of it. I feed kibble though so it's not really a problem. She just nibbles on it throughout the day. But with raw you can't just leave it out all day. I wouldn't get too worried about it though. She'll eat if she's hungry. She knows that if she doesn't she doesn't get any more until dinner time!


----------

